# Family With Infant Children Booted Off Delta Flight



## Arnold (May 4, 2017)

*Family With Infant Children Booted Off Delta Flight*

https://youtu.be/p7pM8IyxpTc


----------



## ROID (May 5, 2017)

It almost seems like this is some screwed up publicity stunt


----------



## Zaphod (May 6, 2017)

Airlines have been overbooking planes for a loooong time.  And it's finally catching up with them in the news and pocketbook.


----------



## ROID (May 7, 2017)

It's happened to me but I just wasn't allowed to board. I've never been removed. 

I use southwest. Fuck all the travel websites like Expedia. You are better off paying a few more dollars  and getting your tickets direct. I would almost bet the passengers in these situations used a third party to get tickets.


----------



## Guillotine (May 7, 2017)

If people read the damned tickets, they would realize that they give up all rights when they buy a ticket.... this has gone on forever, but now with ppl.being whiny bitches, suddenly it's a problem.

Fuck stupid people.


----------

